# Water softner system & itchy dog



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Has anyone had an experience with water softener systems (that use salt) creating itchy dogs - simply from drinking the water?

Anecdotally, Fly the Aussie I am pet sitting has stopped itching within days of being off drinking water that has been softened.
Her owner has been house sitting in a home where a softener system is used...within days, Fly started itching....and now, off the softened water, is no longer itching.

Wondering if anyone knew if there was an acknowledged link between the two...


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

I'd suspect the water softening system being the culprit. I was always under the impression that humans shouldn't even drink softened water. My sis in law had one of those systems and she had a special tap at her sink for the untreated water so that they could use it for cooking and drinking. I imagine that stuff can't be good for animals.


----------



## Loboto-Me (Nov 13, 2008)

Arg! Double post


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think it sounds like it could be the water softener.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I don't think that drinking softened water would cause a dog to have itchy skin unless it is due to a taste issue. The only real difference between hard and soft water is the amount of Calcium and other trace minerals in the water. Those minerals in greater concentrations tend to make the water become scummy when used with soaps etc.... It is not uncommon when plumbing a house to have some of the faucets have soft water and some have hard but it is usually because of the cost of softening the water that this is done. There are some people who also say they can taste a difference between hard and soft water. I personally cant taste a difference but I cant feel a difference in my mouth. That being said that may be why a dog could could itchy skin. If the dog may not like the feel of the softened water maybe they would drink less. I know if I don't drink enough water my skin tends to get dry and itchy. Just a thought.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I have had a water softener unit for years now and I have not had any issues like this.


----------



## Megan B (Mar 25, 2006)

This is an interesting topic, I have a water softening system and have one Golden who has always been very itchy with an undetermined cause (I can't nail down a specific food or environmental allergy).


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Interesting. We live outside of town and have a well. My wife and I much prefer the unsoftened water to drink, so we fill up water jugs from our no freeze hydrant outside. Kylee drinks the softened water. However she doesn't care for the water at my parents house that is city tap and softened. I might try some of the outside water at our house for her, as she never seems to drink enough water until she's really thirsty.


----------

